# EtherCAT mit 1Mbit/s betreiben



## Tom Miller (18 Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe derzeit eine Anwendung mit einer Antriebseinheit (1x Master und 1x Slave), welche über CAN mit max 1Mbit/s miteinander kommunizieren. 
Aus physikalischen Gründen, kann die Bandbreite nicht erhöht werden.
Die Kommunikationsstrecke kann Vollduplex.

Wunsch wäre, das Bussystem auf EtherCAT umzustellen.
Auf elektrischer Seite müssten natürlich diverse Anpassungen erfolgen.
Davor aber die grundsätzliche Frage: Ist EtherCAT mit nur 1Mbit/s möglich?
Oder gibt es Module wie "EtherCAT over CAN"?


Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## Guga (18 Februar 2022)

EtherCAT mit 1Mbit/s gibt es nicht. 
Und was würde es dir bringen?
Über EtherCAT werden genauso wie beim CAN nur Daten ausgetauscht. Wo ist also der Vorteil außer das das "drumherum" etwas anders ist.
Guga


----------



## JesperMP (18 Februar 2022)

Vielleicht dies als Gateway zwischen Ethercat und CAN:








						EtherCAT Terminal, 1-channel communication interface, CANopen, master/slave
					

The Terminal enables within an EtherCAT Terminal network the integration of any CANopen devices and can either be master (EL6751) or slave (EL6751-0010...




					www.beckhoff.com


----------



## maxder2te (18 Februar 2022)

Tom Miller schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe derzeit eine Anwendung mit einer Antriebseinheit (1x Master und 1x Slave), welche über CAN mit max 1Mbit/s miteinander kommunizieren.
> Aus physikalischen Gründen, kann die Bandbreite nicht erhöht werden.
> Die Kommunikationsstrecke kann Vollduplex.


CAN ist ein geteiltes Medium, Vollduplex gibts nicht außer du hast 2 CAN-Busse auf, was ich bezweifle.
Warum muss die Bandbreite erhöht werden? Was läuft da drüber? Ich bin schon synchronsierte CAN-Busse mit 4 Master-Slave Systemen mit 500 kbit/s gefahren und die Anlage ist 5 Jahre alt.



Tom Miller schrieb:


> Wunsch wäre, das Bussystem auf EtherCAT umzustellen.


Warum?
EMV-Themen? CAN zu alt? Umrichter abgekündigt?



Tom Miller schrieb:


> Davor aber die grundsätzliche Frage: Ist EtherCAT mit nur 1Mbit/s möglich?
> Oder gibt es Module wie "EtherCAT over CAN"?


nein und nein.

Bitte beschreib genauer was du vor hast!

Zum Vergleich:
Deine Frage klingt wie: "Ich habe hier einen VW mit Anhängerkupplung. Gibts auch einen mit Benzinmotor?".
Ob du jetzt das Problem hast, dass dein VW ID4 eine zu geringe Reichweite hat und du möchtest weiter kommen, oder du möchtest mit deinem VW T3 Syncro nach Usbekistan fahren wo du offiziell als Privatperson keinen Diesel kaufen darfst, kann ich da nicht herauslesen.


----------



## Tom Miller (18 Februar 2022)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldungen!


----------



## Tom Miller (18 Februar 2022)

...


----------



## JesperMP (18 Februar 2022)

Mit diese Einstellung wird jemand dir sicherlich helfen !
Viel Glück und gute Wochenende.


----------



## maxder2te (18 Februar 2022)

Tom Miller schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldungen!





> Tom Miller:
> maxder2te schrieb:
> CAN ist ein geteiltes Medium, Vollduplex gibts nicht außer du hast 2 CAN-Busse auf, was ich bezweifle.
> Ich habe *nicht *von einem "Vollduplex-CAN" gesprochen, sondern dass die *Kommunikationsstrecke *Vollduplex fähig ist.


Na also, geht doch. Ich zitiere aber nochmals:


Tom Miller schrieb:


> ich habe derzeit eine Anwendung mit einer Antriebseinheit (1x Master und 1x Slave), welche über CAN mit max 1Mbit/s miteinander kommunizieren.


Unter CAN mit 1 MBit versteht nun mal die überwiegende Mehrheit hier so etwas wie es hier beschrieben ist: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Controller_Area_Network
Dass du eine andere Layer 1 Realisierung suchst kann schließlich niemand riechen, daher wäre es wohl naheliegend gewesen das genauer zu beschreiben.
Das mit dem Master und dem Slave hast du schon erwähnt, interessant wäre gewesen, welche Arten von Antriebe das sind, um ein bisschen ein Gefühl für die Synchronisationsanforderungen zu erhalten. Wenn da ein Winkelsynchronlauf drauf läuft und du brauchst die 1 MBit/s Bandbreite, dann arbeitest du wohl mit Abtastzeiten in der Region 250 µs oder kleiner, spannend.



> Tom Miller
> _    maxder2te schrieb:    Warum muss die Bandbreite erhöht werden? Was läuft da drüber?_
> Wie bereits geschrieben kann die Bandbreite aus *physikalischen Gründen* *nicht *erhöht werden.
> 
> ...


Alle heute gängigen Echtzeit Ethernet-Systeme setzen auf die eine der andere Art Ethernet als Transportmedium ein. Ein bisschen was zum Nachlesen dazu findest du wohl hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet

Wenn du einen so exotischen physikalischen Übertragungsweg hast, dann wird das immer ein Problem bleiben. Ich denke nicht dass du heute noch einen Hersteller findest, der 1 MBit/s Ethernet-Tranceiver-Chips baut, vor allem da sich diese Bandbreite nie durchgesetzt hat. Du hast schlicht die A....karte gezogen.



> Tom Miller
> _maxder2te schrieb:
> Warum?
> EMV-Themen? CAN zu alt? Umrichter abgekündigt?_
> ...


Ich hoffe dir ist klar, was CC-C genau bedeutet. Es ist schon klar dass da spezielle Switches und spezielle Ethernet-Chips drinnen sind, aber das ist bei EtherCAT nicht anders und die Anforderungen an die Übertragung sind ähnlich - die Leitung dazwischen ist und bleibt Ethernet. Ich verstehe daher die Motivation zu EtherCAT und die Abneigung gegen Profinet noch immer nicht. Klar, die Profinet CC-C Geräte sind teuer, aber du willst ja offenbar CNC-Applikationen bauen.....
Wäre eine optische Signalübertragung eine Option? Hier gibts mittlerweile einiges am Markt.



> Tom Miller
> _    maxder2te schrieb:Bitte beschreib genauer was du vor hast!
> 
> Zum Vergleich:
> ...


Oder wie der Wiener sagen würde: 
Laß mi anglahnt!​


----------

